# TGA Subcool's Third Dimension



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 2, 2011)

04/02/2011 @ 2020
PH - 5.3
PPM - 148
Water bubbled for 24 hours, started with PH of 8.7.  After 2.5 tsp PH down, were at 5.3.  This is TGA Subcools Third Dimension.  From The Attitude, were given this description:

_This 3 way cross of super elites is our fastest maturing hybrid. Third Dimension is medium yielding hybrid with strong speedy buzz.*Mainly Sativa with incredible speed and high resin production.**Third Dimension cannabis seeds produce triangle shaped colas and*are easy to*trim.* Third Dimension can be cultivated both indoors and outdoors and the the best way to grow is topped and*vegged to a 30" bush.* It takes*it's cannabis seeds 45-50 days to*flower. *Having a very tropical taste reminding me of coconuts and Pineapple almost like a Pina Colada. The strain gets done very fast but does not lack in potency. The added boost of Jacks Cleaner seems to really boost up the Sativa influence but the buzz is still very calming and relaxing with a nice mix of the three THC profiles present. I really enjoy smoking this weed so the smokability factor is high for flavour and taste.** Third Dimension consists of tropical flavours ranging from Coconuts, pineapples, Kiwi and fruit punch.***Incredibly fast plant great for making Red bubble._

So heres the plan for this journal.  Im on a search for a good day time smoke.  Something that doesnt make me sleepy, or unproductive at work.  Ive got a few different options in my small inventory to choose from.  Mandalas satori is another one on the list, but the flower time on 3D is 45-50 days, and satori is around 70.  

The wife asked me today, how much of my stash I have left (from the last time I purchased some smoke) and I gave her the run down.  So, basically...my days of buying pot are over.  The black nightmare I have in flower is showing amber, and might be pulled in a week, maybe more, depending on her color after another 7 days.  The blue mystics have another 3 weeks, so unless I go on a major smoke out for no reason, Im safe.  I hope.  :hubba: 

This journal is going to focus on clones, and sliding pots/buckets into the tent to flower at the rate of 4 cuttings every 17 days, after Ive got the clippings started, and as soon as the tent is finished its current run and is stripped down and bleached.  Ive fought root aphids for the majority of this flower phase, and I dont plan on doing it any more.  I will be running some clones in soil, and some in DWC buckets.  Ive got four 1-gallon smart pots on the way, and those will be the homes to the first clones if I get a female.  The next batch of 4 will be in 3-gallon buckets while I wait on another order of 4 smart pots.  

If Ive done all the figuring right (and I probably havent, I never do _all_ the figuring right) Ill harvest 4 plants every 17 days, leaving me with 12 plants in flower at all times.  My tent is 30 by 30.  1-gallon smart pots are 7 inches across, and 3-gallon buckets are 7 inches across, giving me room for 16 total plants.  Thats going to be 12 of the 3D and leave me enough room for 4 of the Tahoe cuttings if this is a female.

There are two potential kinks in my plan.  Being able to harvest the 3D at 51 days, and the high it gives me (trich development) at that age.  Not a huge one.  After a dry, and a brief cure, Ill smoke test the first batch, which will put me just past the next harvest.  If I dont like the high, all I have to do is make a slight mathematical adjustment and either push up, or push back the frequency that I introduce the next batch of new plants.  

The other potential kink is that Ill be running 4 clones of tahoe at the same time, which happens to be around a 70 day flower, so those plants are going to be quite taller then the new ones.  The fix for this is also pretty simple.  As the days go by Ill be building a few different sets of height adjusters that will be at or near 7 inches across.  Ill be able to just stack another piece on top to raise the heights.

Of course, the 3D and Tahoe could be males, and this thread will be buried.  It should be interesting either way.

I wont always be this long winded.  

Pics:

Also, if anyone sees any kinks in this plan, please tell me.  I'm not the biggest math geek, even though a lot of my work has some financial aspect to it.  Part of learning is knowing where you messed up.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi KR. Sounds like you have thought aboUt this one for a bit. I always have a game plan but never seems to go like originally thought. GL w/ the subs gear as I'm taking a break from it due to many herms. Haven't grown 3D though.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey doc, thanks for chiming in.  Can you give me a little more info about the issues you've had, and which strains?  Also, at what point in flower did they turn on ya?

Sorry for bombarding ya with questions; seems like you're familiar with his gear, and could help out with issues that could arise.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 3, 2011)

KR the only thing I'm familiar with subs gear is herms on 3 of 4 strains. 2 were in clone form so there's some questionibility onthat and they were vortex & jtr. The other 2 plants were seed & were in his mix pack which I'm guessing they're two diff strains. All appeared wk 6-7 of bloom. But this round I'm loaded w/ seed so I guess it was a lil earlier.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 3, 2011)

Ouch!  That bites doc. I'll keep my eyes peeled for any signs. Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok so I'm not real familiar w/ his gear as I've just run a few strains 1 run each. 2 were clone & were jtr & vortex. They popped @ 6-7 wks bloom. Other 2 strains are from a mix pack of his & they're loaded w/ seed so they were little earlier this time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2011)

mojo for the Grow KR...Ive grown a few sub strains..I know the JTR is very much herlie trait..Ive been growing his Deep purple and 3rd D this year..have some in veg and flower now...The 3rd D  is real nice and I didnt have issues..take ccare and be safe


----------



## Irish (Apr 3, 2011)

i've grown tga gear too, and havent seen the herms others have. it was all fire. a friend just gifted me his space bomb, and im holding it til next fall. 

i ran a hash plant a few years ago, and the description said it finished in 45 days. it didnt happen. i took it at 64. so the descriptions on stuff is mostly gimmick sales tricks to get you pulled in. 

i'm in for the show. hook it up man...peace...


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey KR, I would like to watch if you don't mind. LOL  Sound like a real perv.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 3, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> mojo for the Grow KR...Ive grown a few sub strains..I know the JTR is very much herlie trait..Ive been growing his Deep purple and 3rd D this year..have some in veg and flower now...The 3rd D  is real nice and I didnt have issues..take ccare and be safe



Thanks 4u2. I like hearing good news like that!!





			
				Irish said:
			
		

> i ran a hash plant a few years ago, and the description said it finished in 45 days. it didnt happen. i took it at 64. so the descriptions on stuff is mostly gimmick sales tricks to get you pulled in.



Yeah, I always take those numbers with a grain of salt. I figure 51 is a good starting point and I can adjust on the fly after the first harvest. If I need more time, I can introduce new plants every 20 days and harvest at 60 days. 



			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey KR, I would like to watch if you don't mind. LOL Sound like a real perv.



Pull up a chair bro...I've never minded people watching :hubba:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Apr 5, 2011)

i'm really interested in sub's stuff..i'd like to see how it lives up to it'srep. thinkin' of filling my main flower room with one of his strains..do em' up right bro..puff


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 5, 2011)

Yo puff, thanks for stopping by. A guy I know on another forum has been running his 3D for about 2 years, and says it's about 50% amber around 45 days.  He runs the Chernobyl and one other strain I think. 51 days flower from clone will put me over the 50% mark and should be a pretty knock out smoke. This journal should get real interesting once the first clones are taken. I'll be running 1 gallon smart pots with NC's super soil. 

Until then it's gonna be boring. Lol


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 6, 2011)

TKR, glad to see you're doing a journal. I'm subscribed and ready for the show.  Here's a bunch of green Mojo for the babies!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for visiting AM! There was quite a scare last night and the show almost had to be cancelled. I'll break down the story in a little bit. I've got a bong to clean and some black nightmare to smoke.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh no!!! I'll be lurking to read the story...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 6, 2011)

Pardon me if I get a bit long winded. I have a tendency to do that when I'm really baked. 

I live in a state that has really Prehistoric marijuana laws. I've had friends ticketed and cuffed for having schwag seeds in their vehicle. And I've smoked for as long as I can remember. I used to always smoke schwag because that's all I could find. For a long time, I never knew there was anything other than that. Then I dated a drunk whose brother dealt KB and I was sold. When we split up, that connect was gone and it was back to good old seedy. A few years passed and I got had twins, got married again and moved back to my old stomping grounds for work and also stopped working offshore. 

I also found KB again and a very solid connect. The wife never minded as I'd always done it and she'd smoke with me from time to time. 2 years ago I took an assignment that would take me off of oil rigs and into the office and with it about a 20% cut in pay. It was a gamble with the long term pay off being hired by the major oil company I was contracted to. 

Bills had to be cut by 1g a month at the very least and the first was my KB connect. Back to schwag. I don't know why I ever thought about it, but it was probably a stoned moment, and I probably googled growing weed, and MP popped up. I read for months, and then finally asked the wife. She appreciated the thought that I'd put into it, and the money that it could save, even if I was only buying schwag. 

Last night she had a change of heart and completely freaked out. She wanted the plants out of the closet, which wouldn't have been a total waste, I'd had to have harvested the blue mystics about 2 weeks early but the smoke is good so far, and it would have worked. 

I've got that Tahoe at about 2 weeks, and a 3D that just poked out of the ground, so the star of this journal is here, although a bit injured as one of the rain leaves (I think thats what they're called) got clipped by the cover as it was trying to rise up.  She wanted those gone and all the beans I've acclimated over the past year. 

I managed to calm her down a little but only enough to finish the plants flowering now, but tear everything down after. The initial agreement was to move to the garage after this closet grow. But that was off. Everything was to be sold, and seeds were to be gotten rid of. I'd talked her into letting me donate them to a medical facility, or place where they could be used for med patients in need.  

I know when I can push my wife, and when I need to back down, and this was a time to back down. I caved, agreed and left it alone. 

Today at lunch she said that I could move to the garage, but there were certain rules that had to be followed. We went over all her concerns and I told her all the measures I've taken to be secretive. And I told her that even though I am taking all these precautions, I know I'm breaking the law and what can happen. We've reached an agreement that allows me to grow my own. 

I'm feeling kinda Randy so we're making a change to the arrangements, adding a few guest stars and ramping up big time. 

I've got 3 strains that I can pull at 51 days; 3D, my black nightmare lucky girl, and mosca's c-99 bx-1. All soil. All 1 inch smart pots. I'm going to be rotating these in and out at 17 day cycles like originally planned. I'll have 4 rows of 3 plants dedicated to rotating those 3 girls in and out. I'll also have 2 rows of 3 where I'm going to run Tahoe (70 days) and Larry (70 days) in a 35 day cycle. 

If I hit this right, I'll be trimming 12 plants in a 35 day span. Crazy?  No doubt. Awesome if i nail it? Abso-f'in-lutely.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2011)

:watchplant:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 7, 2011)

:yeahthat: :watchplant:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 7, 2011)

Well i'm gald the Mrs. didnt make ya tear everything down TKR.  That would have been a sad site to see. Does moving to the garage give you more room, and will you still be able to keep temps in check out there?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 7, 2011)

The garage gives me plenty of room, enough to where I'll be able to root clones and veg in one area, and flower in another. Both areas will be completely sealed and climate controlled so I'll actually have better temp control than I have now in the closet.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 7, 2011)

Well that'll be good for the wee ones. You probably have a ton of work a head of ya?  Throw up some pics of the new GR when ya get a sec. I do enjoy pics of a GR in progress.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope everything works out for ya.  My wife is the same way, I think it's menopause for her though.  GREEN MOJO bro.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 11, 2011)

My first subscribe in like 5 years.:tokie:


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 11, 2011)

You are totally right Power Planter.  Most days my girl doesnt mind but on a bad day she will try to blame the power bill on me and get all paranoid and just act crazy.  But she doesnt seem to mind smoking it though.  I think its just women.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 11, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> My first subscribe in like 5 years.:tokie:




Sweet!! Hope I can put on a decent show for ya.  I'll put up some pics in a bit after I finish making dinner. The plant is missing one of the rain leaves, but I see new growth and it seems to be doing fine. Pics to follow soon.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 11, 2011)

Subcool is one of the many breeders that Ive been wanting try for a long time now.  All of his gear looks pretty nice.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2011)

That has to be really hard when your spouse isn't in agreement. I understand where she is coming from and of course where you are. It is good you can talk it  out.Good luck.

 You are starting w/ 1 gall smart pots right? I think they are really small. Hamster can grow lots in them, but I can't.
Glad you have the journal KR


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 12, 2011)

My wife see's DEA in all the bush's and tree's around the house if I smoke a joint and don't use the air freshener. LOL.  I'm a real desperado!!:hubba: :smoke1: :angrywife:


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 12, 2011)

im in the process of flowering TGA Subcool rite now

Agent Orange
The Flav
Space Bomb
Cheese Quake
The Void
Vortex
Jilly bean

i also have Pandora's box but didnt get to flower it this time.. will on next cycle.

i flowered Jilly bean, and Agent orange before and they were both very nice.. Agent Orange smells exactly like an orange for real..


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 14, 2011)

Small update. Rose, thanks for checking in!  For the most part, we are in agreement.  I know she's going through a lot right now and my hobby is catching the focus of her unhappiness. My part as her husband, is to let her vent and being open to her feelings. 

 I'm not sure how much I've mentioned here, but her father is dying from cancer. I'm not quite sure where it started, esophagus, or stomach or something like that. During his second round of chemo, they had to stop because his health was too bad to continue. He couldn't eat, couldnt do much of anything really. He was getting better when they found another tumor, on his brain this time near his optic nerve, causing terrible headaches, hearing and vision loss. Round 3 of chemo. 

Before they even started, they found it had spread to his liver and the lymph nodes surrounding it. He's pretty much terminal now. He's seeking experimental treatment and hospice. 

I started looking for strains for his chemo. I've got several different strains that have been known to help cancer patients with pain and appetite, as well as sleep aid. He's currently taking morphine injections before bed and when he wakes up, and pops loratabs all day.  I'd like to help some of that go away. I'll be doing this grow and maintaining it. 

I'll also be starting 70 beans this weekend hoping to find the right combo for him. I'll put up a grow journal if anyone wants to follow. 

My wife has been wanting my construction to finish so I can start this grow for him. She's tired of seeing him hurt also. I've pushed myself to exhaustion finishing it, but I'm ready to start now. 

I'll post pics of 3d when I get home.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear about your Father.  I hope things go smoothly with the chemo.  Good luck and many blessing's to you and your family.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 14, 2011)

Very good TKR. I was married to a person that didn't want me to grow and smoke so i'm now divorced ... I love hearing those stories where a family is using the smoke for health benefits. Perhaps this will get yourselfs even closer. Well done man. And good luck for wife's father.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 14, 2011)

Day 9.  I need to do a water change and give a first taste of food.  I'll do that in the morning.  2 plants harvested and trimmed, 4 hellacious days at work, and an average of about 3 hours a night between the garage and the farm getting the grow ready.  Almost done.  Eyes can't focus, but that could be the 3 bong rips of blue mystic that got an earlier harvest so I could smoke.  Shower is free and bed is calling me.

Bleek..post up some pics of those TGA beauties you've got in flower if you've got some pics.  I don't mind ya doing that in here.  Thanks for the kind words powerplanter.   Same to you bho.  I've got some strains that have worked for the pain from cancer and chemo.  I'll be throwing up some of rocksters cheese, and some of TCVG's mixes.  Also, LSC has said their redrock has been good meds for some of their patients, so I'm hoping that between those I'll find something.  Add in the freezer bag full of others I've collected, I stand a good chance of easing his pain.  Time is a problem now.  Work to do.  Sleep first.  

Night friends.  Thanks for it all.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 16, 2011)

Confirmed female from both the 3D and Tahoe. Burned the bejeesus out of the 3D and she suffered dome PH issues the few days I couldn't go check on her. Fixed PH issues last night, gave another, smaller dosed feeding and things should be looking better today. I'll take pics also, but take it easy on me. She's a bit ugly, and might be self-conscious about it. 

The Tahoe lady can take a beating. Hit her with a strong shot of nutes last time and there was just the tiniest bit of burning on her tips. Some PH issues also in my absence but that was fixed last night. 

Pics coming today. 

Starting to take clones in the next day or two. Flipping first round within 2 weeks. Give or take a couple days.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 16, 2011)

Both the tahoe and 3D.  

I know, they're not the cutest.  It's being corrected.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 19, 2011)

Flushed both plants. Or flushing since it still just PH'ed water. 

Took 15 cuttings of the 3D to see how my cloning skills are.  If they root, they'll be flipped after a week of veg.


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2011)

green mojo friend.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 23, 2011)

Checked on things this morning. 4 days after taking cuttings, and all are looking green and perky. That makes me happy. I didn't check for any roots. Im just leaving them alone as long as they look happy. 

I'm having less success with the top I took from the Tahoe plant. I tried going straight into a 1-gallon pot, and deviated from the routine I used with the smaller clones. I was/am attempting to use the top as a new mother in soil instead of DWC, and if I'm successful, I'll strip the old mother and use as clones. I'm not sure what the problem is with my PH jumping all over the place, but I'm done fighting it until I can get a RO system setup. Im getting out of hydro until then. 

If the top doesn't take, hopefully one of the other clones do.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 30, 2011)

Took 15 clones bout a week ago.  10 of them were showing roots out of the sides, so I placed them in cups in the tent.  The others were rooted, but I'm gonna give them a few more days before transplanting.


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2011)

Man you got plants coming out the wazoo bro....you are going to hve an army.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 30, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Man you got plants coming out the wazoo bro....you are going to hve an army.



I've been smoking blue mystic every day and night for about the past 2 months.  This will never happen again!!


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> I've been smoking blue mystic every day and night for about the past 2 months.  This will never happen again!!




Lol....I hear that....been there done that no thanks. I need variety as well. As much as I love smoking Larry OG I don't want it all the time.


----------

